# Hopper internet connector



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

i just received my Hopper internet connector but having hard time understanding how to set it up
i have a 2 Hopper 1 Joey set up
my wireless router is in another room far from the receivers
The hopper downstairs is connected to the internet using a powerline adapter
the other Hopper and Joey(upstairs) are not internet connected
do i have to run a seperate coax line from the HIC to the dual node outside?
i know i 'll have to plug the HIC to my router using the supplied ethernet cable and then what?

thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check diagrams at bottom of the page http://www.dishuser.org/hopper.php


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

I would use a tap in this situation. Connect the ethernet from your powerline adapter to the HIC, put the tap in the line going into the Hopper, connect the HIC to the tap.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

looks like i am gonna have to call dish to send a tech to do the install


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

domingos35 said:


> looks like i am gonna have to call dish to send a tech to do the install


You could do that by yourself, if you have all parts; it's not that complicated.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

P Smith said:


> You could do that by yourself, if you have all parts; it's not that complicated.


i have the HIC 
DO i need to run a coax to the duo node outside or not?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

domingos35 said:


> i have the HIC
> DO i need to run a coax to the duo node outside or not?


You didn't provide you diagram, how it's connected at your home. So, perhaps the diagram is your ? 
[Did you check that page what I posted ?]


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

3 wires from sattelite to duo node
1 wire from the host terminals on the node to each hopper 
1 wire from the client terminal on the node to the joey 
the other client terminal is capped
wireless modem is upstairs
now what?


thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"the other client terminal is capped" - uncap it, connect coax cable from it to HIC; connect CAT5/RJ-45 cable between HIC and your DSL modem/cable modem/central switch.


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

You said you have a powerline internet adapter behind one of your hoppers. Unplug ethernet cable from the hopper, plug it into the HIC, place a tap in coax to the hopper, connect the HIC to the tap. Done. Or call Dish.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wire Nut said:


> You said you have a powerline internet adapter behind one of your hoppers. Unplug ethernet cable from the hopper, plug it into the HIC, place a tap in coax to the hopper, connect the HIC to the tap. Done. Or call Dish.


where can i get a tap?


----------



## Sat Buddy (Apr 13, 2012)

Solid signal sells taps for around 5 bucks. Type in " Tap dish hopper".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

domingos35 said:


> where can i get a tap?


Can you run a cox cable from that capped output of Node to that location of HIC ?


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Can you run a cox cable from that capped output of Node to that location of HIC ?


long run outside the house from duo node location ,then drill hole thru wall to the HIC location
about 150' run 
will dish do this?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

domingos35 said:


> long run outside the house from duo node location ,then drill hole thru wall to the HIC location
> about 150' run
> will dish do this?


for $50 why not ?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

You would rather wrap 150' of cable around your house than buy a tap? Check with your local retailers, in the phone book under Satellite. Most will sell you a tap, some will even put it in for you.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wire Nut said:


> You would rather wrap 150' of cable around your house than buy a tap? Check with your local retailers, in the phone book under Satellite. Most will sell you a tap, some will even put it in for you.


nope.
i ended up buying 1 tap from solidsignal


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

installed the HIC .took me about 5 minutes to install
my 2 Hoppers and 1 Joey now have internet connection
easy install


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you. I really like the ease of install and reliability of the HIC, wish techs would use them more often.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

installed next to my Joey
unplugged client line from joey ,plugged it to one of the coax on the back of the HIC ,run RG6 cable from the other coax connection on the back of the HIC to the joey .run an ethernet cable from powerline adapter to HIC .voila i was in business


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

domingos35 said:


> installed next to my Joey
> unplugged client line from joey ,plugged it to one of the coax on the back of the HIC ,run RG6 cable from the other coax connection on the back of the HIC to the joey .run an ethernet cable from powerline adapter to HIC .voila i was in business


Follow you , I would expect to see posts how ppl connecting power cord from a toaster. Or how to brush teeth. Or opening a door.


----------

